# Valar-Horde-Mannoroth sucht...



## rotana (17. Juni 2007)

Die Horden Gilde Valar auf dem Server Mannoroth sucht aktive, raiderfahrene und ausdauernde Spieler!
                    Vor BC standen wir mit den 4Horseman Angesicht in Angesicht und auch jetzt
                                     sind wir bestrebt im Endgame-Content zu spielen.

Unser Ziel ist der Progress, das erfahren und lösen neuer Encounter!

                                                        Guild Progress:

                                                          SSC - Clear (Steht nicht mehr auf dem Offiziellen Raidprogramm)
                                                           TK - Clear (Wird nur im Fall, des Bedarfs, der Kael Phiole Geraidet)
                                                           Hyjal - 2/5 
                                                             BT - 4/9

                  Solltest Du dich diesen und neuen Herausforderung gewachsen fühlen könntest Du
                                      genau der/die richtige Mann/Frau für uns sein.
                                       Überzeuge uns mit deiner Bewerbung davon!

                        Über Bewerbungen folgender Klassen würden wir uns besonders freuen:

                                  Hexenmeister, Heil-Schamanen, Hunter und Magier !!!


HP (Bitte hier Registrieren):           http://valar-gilde.de/joomla/index.php

Bewerbungsrichtlinien:   http://www.valar-gilde.de/wbblite/thread.p...id=692&sid=

Bewerbungsboard:  http://www.valar-gilde.de/wbblite/board.ph...did=37&sid=


MfG
Valar


----------



## rotana (18. Juni 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (26. Juni 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (1. Juli 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (5. Juli 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (7. Juli 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (14. Juli 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (16. Juli 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (22. Juli 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (1. August 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (9. August 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (13. August 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (15. August 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (23. August 2007)

*Update*


----------

